# [2012] Has anyone rented their home during a major golf tournament?



## glenmore (Apr 10, 2012)

If so, what are the pros and cons. How much of a percentage did the rental agency take? Do you need special insurance coverage? And....would you do it again?  Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you mean renting your *timeshare* for a major golf tournament?

I don't think this idea probably has much chance of success unless your home is actually on the golf course.

However, I wouldn't even consider having strangers in my home.

If you have received an offer to do this - beware of upfront fees - if they charge a large upfront fee, it's probably a scam.

I recently tried to rent a 3 bdm. TS for the Phoenix open, which was adjacent to the golf course, and found that there wasn't much demand for it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 10, 2012)

There are a lot of timeshare rentals by owners in Williamsburg, VA during the two big events (PGA and LPGA).

I had someone ask if we were interested when the women's stop coincided with our Kingsgate ownership week in May.  We could have made a lot of money since we had a 3BR lockoff and were offered $200/night for the 1BR and $250/night for the 2BR side.  At that time, the MFs were around $600.

Unfortunately, we had already made our own Williamsburg plans for one side and had spacebanked the other with RCI when we were contacted by the real estate firm assisting with lodging for the players, families, and others affiliated with the event.  I seem to recall the commission being around 20-25%.

Perhaps it may have been a scam, but since we had no interest or ability to consider it, I didn't do much in the way of homework, etc.


----------



## zinger1457 (Apr 10, 2012)

When you say 'major' I assume you're talking about the Masters, US Open or PGA.  I know for the Masters home rentals are very common since it's located in a smaller city and there are a lot of people visiting from out of town.  Most golf tournaments, except for the majors and Ryder Cup, do not draw many out of towners and probably have a small demand for home rentals.


----------



## glenmore (Apr 10, 2012)

I am talking about my home in 2014 for the US Open in 2014. We live in a gated golf community and our home is on the golf course ( not the one the US Open is on). We are new to the area but I have head a lot of homes in this community were rented for the 2005 Open. We are going to a rental seminar (held by a local realtor) in  May as the March and April seminars were already booked. Was wondering if others who had rented their homes during a major golf tournament would comment on my questions and their experiences


----------



## RALnGA (Apr 10, 2012)

*House renting for The MASTERS*

Here in Augusta,it's not uncommon to rent your house out during the Masters every year;
1) All schools (50 miles radius) are closed for the week(first full week in April).
2) Families take that money and go on vacation .
3)Augusta has a Housing Rental program just for the Masters.
4)Houses are rented for all week, 7 days. CBS sports comes to town a month ahead to set up..
5)House's rent for upward of $20,000 ..yes $20,000 for the week ...according as to how far you live from the course..even 5 mile away rents for thousands..
6)If you have tickets to go with the house, the price is higher ... just 4 tickets for the tourmenent alone  can go for over $12,000 ... even the waiting list for being on the list for tickets is closed...Practice round tickets are more affordable $300 per day...
7)The IRS has even wrote a special section for renting house's due to Augusta ..."you don't have to include house rental as income if you rent less than 2 weeks a year"
8) years ago people that lived around the course would charge $20 to park your car in their yard for the day...About 3 years ago the members of the Augusta National started buying up the houses and land and turned it into parking lots, they have spent millions ...now it's FREE parking for everyone...
9) There are no houses on the course..the closest house is a 1/4 mile away..
As you may know just last week the tournament was here in Augusta ...Many people rent the their house year after year to the same group ...Most hotels are booked a year in advance...It is big money here ...
You could ride by the course and never knew you had passed it ...it is well hidden and  with no signs ...and it is right on one of the main roads leading into town...

RAL


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 11, 2012)

RALnGA said:


> Augusta has a Housing Rental program just for the Masters.
> 
> CBS sports comes to town a month ahead to set up
> 
> ...



just noticed that IRS provision myself, was it really augusta itself, or sports/events in general? 

any other events like augusta that are same place every year?



glenmore said:


> my home in 2014 for the US Open in 2014. We live in a gated golf community and our home is on the golf course ( not the one the US Open is on)...a lot of homes in this community were rented for the 2005 Open...seminar (held by a local realtor) in May as the March and April seminars were already bookeds


----------



## glenmore (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info from the Masters. With both Opens here in 2014 there is a lot of interest in renting


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 11, 2012)

The  provision  for excluding   less   than 15 day  rental income  from   property one owns and controls  from tax return has nothing to do with golf!

It is available to anyone!

Go to IRS web site  and read  policy on rental income!

Or, read   about rentals  in Publication 17!


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 11, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> The  provision  for excluding   less   than 15 day  rental income  from   property one owns and controls  from tax return has nothing to do with golf!
> 
> It is available to anyone!
> 
> ...



comments were regarding what prompted creation of it.. (not who it applies to) ("due to" and my followup)


----------



## Stressy (Apr 12, 2012)

RALnGA said:


> Here in Augusta,it's not uncommon to rent your house out during the Masters every year;
> 1) All schools (50 miles radius) are closed for the week(first full week in April).
> 2) Families take that money and go on vacation .
> 3)Augusta has a Housing Rental program just for the Masters.
> ...



This is all very true. My family is in Augusta and they have done this the last couple of years...and then they take the $$ and go on vacation.

I also agree about not knowing you are anywhere in the vicinity of the course....we drove by last year and my (cousin) had to point it out to my kids.


----------



## jme (Apr 12, 2012)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> just noticed that IRS provision myself, was it really augusta itself, or sports/events in general?
> 
> any other events like augusta that are same place every year?



couple things:  

did it have anything to do with golf? 
well, yes, actually it did in its origin, contrary to one post .....

Interesting story, and even more interesting background......

I'm from Augusta.

As to the creation of the IRS provision, it's my understanding, based on reliable sources (not to mention rumors and hearsay) that it was "made into law" as a result of the efforts of a few of the old-time members of the Augusta National Golf Club, who were the real-life movers and shakers of the time (and still are), who essentially and literally ran the COUNTRY by virtue of their government or major corporation status. Playground of the rich and famous? Yes...... and of past presidents and world leaders. 

 As a matter of fact, most of our country's leaders, whether political or financial or corporate, continue to visit here annually at the Masters, or otherwise still enjoy privileges of membership on an ongoing basis, and that will continue. As you've heard, big deals have always been struck "over a putt or alongside a martini" for decades, and that will not change....

It's common practice at all golf courses, and much more so here in Augusta. For instance, when Bill Clinton flies in here under cover of darkness to play golf, and tees it up with Jeffrey Immelt of GE, or Bill Gates, things happen....

The membership list of Augusta National is private information, but it boasts such people as Bill Gates, Warren Buffett, T. Boone Pickens, Jack Welch, Pete Coors, and many many CEO's of the world's largest companies. There are about 300 members. They control all of our lives to a great degree. They come here all the time, but no one ever knows how or when.......woooooooo. 

It's easy to therefore understand that they (may have) instituted a provision that benefitted local "renters" who opened their homes for Masters guests. The provision however, benefits renters everywhere, not just in Augusta, Ga..... Altho it was originally made with Augusta in mind, they rightly needed to make it universally applicable to be lawful.  

I don't give it much thought, however, because it's a common-sense statute which helps many, and hurts no one. Short term rentals, regardless of the location or circumstance, should not be a taxable event anyway, for anybody. These guys just put it in writing, "because they could".... 

and yes, I rent my house during the Masters.....


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 12, 2012)

reminds me of reading about bill talbert (tennis) as well as "the unexpected in golf" >
http://www.usgamuseum.com/about_museum/news_events/news_article.aspx?newsid=174


----------



## jme (Apr 12, 2012)

Kagehitokiri2 said:


> reminds me of reading about bill talbert (tennis) as well as "the unexpected in golf" >
> http://www.usgamuseum.com/about_museum/news_events/news_article.aspx?newsid=174



very interesting article on golf, Watson in particular....been watching him for decades. Followed him at Masters on many occasions, and others as well. 

 Also love Ben Crenshaw---played golf with him, and he's the ultimate gentleman, and a great historian of the game...thanks for sharing that.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 12, 2012)

I misread original post and thought the implication was this tax loop hole only applied to golf related endeavors or more specifically to just  Augusta tournament.

A better response would have been ones 14 day or less  rentals do not have to be golf related just meet Tax Code criterion.

I had no knowlege how this loop hole originated but posts are consistent with most of our Tax Code providing breaks for special interest groups and those who have the best lobbists.

That is why IMO we need a flat rate tax. Sure would put a lot of people out of work from guy at WalMart that does taxes to $500 an hour Lawyer/CPAs who try  figure it out. But then look at what Internet  is doing  to post office!

Take an example, Joe rents his house for two weeks for what ever reason, GF and I rented our Condos for $10K when DNC was in Denver 3+ years ago, Sam wins 20K at the craps table in Vegas and Bob gets Face book IPO stock and flips for $20K. We all have money at risk, so why are first two tax free and other two fully taxable? What is the common sense logic to this?

The long  and short of it is Congress has to  raise so much money or at least  prepare a budget purporting  to.   If they decide to give a few people a tax break,  it has to be made up somewhere else so it does affect about everyone.

Think Warren Buffett  and his secretary's taxes.

Clarification: Congress writes tax laws(with help of special interest groups) and state legislature writes traffic laws. The IRS and cop who give you a speeding ticket are just enforcers.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 12, 2012)

jme said:


> very interesting article on golf, Watson in particular....been watching him for decades. Followed him at Masters on many occasions, and others as well.
> 
> Also love Ben Crenshaw---played golf with him, and he's the ultimate gentleman, and a great historian of the game...thanks for sharing that.



i actually read the story in kolb's book (cant find any copy of article online)

great stuff



> i caught up with ben crenshaw, who'd actually finished second that day, and ben took me to dinner in grewalls, the tiny, elegant, old hotel that stands hard beside the 10th tee of muirfield. the best part of that evening was actually that princess margaret was there having cocktails before dinner, and tom weiskopf, an american golfer, asked her what her father did for a living...dinner i had with ben and his beautiful wife polly and tom weiskopf and tom kite and bill rogers, and an agent by the name of hughes norton, and some others. none of the golfers at our long table had won that day, though a few of them had come close, and they drank a bit consoling themselves. as we drank, ben got busy inspecting the baffie and four other ancient wooden-shafted golf clubs a muirfield member had given him earlier in the week. it stays light until nearly eleven up there that time of year. when we finished dinner, the course was still shimmering with golden light, and little patches of fog were drifting in off the firth. it was beautiful, and ben decided nothing could be better than to go out and have a bash with his new old golf clubs and a 100 year old gutta-percha golf ball he'd also been gifted. tony jacklin caddied for ben, and the rest of us followed. when ben finished the 10th hole, his first of the night, tom watson appeared out of nowhere accompanied by his wife linda, a jeroboam of champagne, and a bagpiper in a kilt and all the other regalia. there was something magical about the light, the air, the skirling of the pipes. we were all walking around out there in the mist pretending we were scottish and in another century, talking in terrible fake brogues, and then tom watson stepped onto the 18th tee and challenged ben to a one hole match back to greywalls. i'd never met watson before. but suddenly, in the middle of the 18th fairway, when it came time for him to play his second shot, i found myself nominated to be his caddie. ben and tom finished their match, which tom won by a stroke, and for the next few days my journalist friends, every one of whom had missed it, were calling me for information on the most interesting part of the 1980 open golf championship. then i wrote my own story of that night, the only firsthand account, which herb [wind] helped me get published in a few magazines all over the world, and since it had been anthologized a few times.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 12, 2012)

personal flat tax would be less than 10%, maybe even 5% (i calculated ~10% and couldnt remove all deductions)
and as were talking about, nonreported income, which is huge from things like the 2 week rental thing
not to mention if tax is that low people dont need to avoid it (and not pay it) anymore

corporate is too complex for me to try to look at, and then there is capital gains as well


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2012)

Not Golf, but when I lived in Annapolis Md, lots of my neighbors rented their homes for June Week  (Naval Academy Graduation) and took their own vacation at the same time....I never heard of any damage and everyone was happy


----------



## amycurl (Apr 12, 2012)

People around here rent homes all the time for the two weeks of the International Furniture Market (one week in the spring, one week in the fall,) and the folks who have homes on the course where our PGA tournament is played also often rent out their houses. I think that as long as you deal with a broker who is used to handling these short-term rentals, everything should be fine. 

As other have stated, with these recurring events, folks do usually end up establishing long-term rental relationships.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 25, 2012)

WOW!




With the America's Cup sailing into San Francisco Bay next summer, some local homeowners with views of the race are renting out their homes to yachting fans willing to pay for a front-row seat.
.
SAN FRANCISCO—As this city gears up for the 34th America's Cup next year, a race of a different kind has already begun: one to snag the best views of the sailing regatta.

Peter Jacobsen, a semiretired dentist from Yountville, Calif., isn't taking any chances when it comes to ensuring a view of the America's Cup racecourse on San Francisco Bay. Dr. Jacobsen and his wife, Gwendolyn, last year paid $158,000 for a fractional interest in a one-bedroom unit at a ritzy condo development right by San Francisco's waterfront.



Gilles Martin-Raget/America
The silver trophy for the America's Cup was made by the London jeweler Garrard and was first awarded to the schooner America in 1851. The trophy, pictured here overlooking San Francisco, travels in a custom Louis Vuitton case and gets its own seat on airplanes, according to a spokeswoman from the America's Cup Event Authority.
.
The deal guarantees just 35 nights a year at the property—but importantly, a Bay-view unit for two weeks during the America's Cup finals scheduled for September 2013.

The Jacobsens shelled out the six-figure sum even though they already own another fractional interest at the property that they bought for $182,000 in 2009. But that unit doesn't have a guaranteed view, and with the regatta approaching, "we needed more time and it was an opportunity to lock in the perfect view," says Dr. Jacobsen, 67 years old.



Guilain Grenier/ORACLE Racing
The Oracle Racing team practiced in the San Francisco Bay in 2012 on an AC45 wingsailed multihull boat, the forerunner to the bigger and faster boats known as the AC72s, which will contest the 2013 America's Cup.
.
More than a year before the event, sailing fans are scouting out prime vistas for the America's Cup. The chase for best perch has inspired a real-estate scramble, with some agents setting up shop specifically to locate rooms with a view for elite clients. 

Other people are scoping out places closer to the action.

Rental prices for the America's Cup are already soaring. Landlords are dangling options such as a $60,000-a-month rent for a home in the posh Pacific Heights neighborhood during the race. Although results remain to be seen, agents say prices could go as high as $100,000 a week during the finals.

"It will be a real land-grab for the good stuff," says Rick Teed of Sotheby's International Realty.

The anticipated demand for a race view stems partly from the relative rarity of the America's Cup taking place in America. The race hasn't been held in the U.S. since 1995, and in recent years has taken place off the coast of New Zealand and Spain. (The race was named by the New York Yacht Club after the schooner America, which beat the British in a race in 1851.)

The Cup has never been held in San Francisco Bay, which race officials describe as a "natural amphitheater"—as opposed to the open ocean where the regatta usually takes place. That means some prime views of the event can be had from land this time rather than from the decks of spectator boats.




America's Cup
.
The race is coming to San Francisco through the efforts of Oracle Corp. ORCL +0.63% founder and chief executive Larry Ellison, whose yacht and sailing team won the 2010 America's Cup in Valencia, Spain. The winner of the race, which is typically held every three to four years, decides where the next competition will take place. The billionaire also owns a home in San Francisco with first-class views of the Bay.

But Mr. Ellison may have an even better seat than that for the regatta. An America's Cup spokeswoman says Mr. Ellison will be on board Oracle Racing's boat during the races. Through a representative, Mr. Ellison, 67, declined to comment.

The Cup itself, a sterling silver trophy that gets its own seat on airplanes, comes in a custom Louis Vuitton case and always travels with a companion, the Cup spokeswoman says. It is kept in a secret location when not on tour, she says, but will be displayed during the race in San Francisco. 

The heady rental numbers are spurring some homeowners to try renting their home for the first time. Marjorie and Larry Schlenoff listed their 3,162-square-foot four-bedroom San Francisco home, which they have lived in since 1999, for $35,000 a month for a long-term lease encompassing the Cup period. For shorter stays around the time of the Cup, the price is higher: $15,000 a week, says Mrs. Schlenoff.



ReListo
The view from Marjorie and Larry Schlenoff's San Francisco home, which they are hoping to rent for $35,000 a month during the America's Cup.
.
"We've never rented our house," says Mrs. Schlenoff, a psychoanalyst and nonprofit founder. But with the home's vistas and location near San Francisco's Golden Gate Yacht Club, she says she and her husband see the regatta as a unique opportunity and the house as a "business asset."

She listed her home through rental agency ReLISTO, which has multiple homes available for the Cup, including a $3,500-a-month studio with no views to $60,000 a month for a 5,000-square-foot Pacific Heights house with panoramic Bay views.

Charlie Martin, a real-estate agent in Sausalito, Calif., launched a group called RezLux in February specializing in Cup rentals. In addition to real-estate needs, he says he will also provide personal chefs and concierge services for the race. So far, he has handled calls from potential clients in England, Japan and New Zealand. "We're starting to book," he says.

Some homeowners say there is no way they will rent their home during the Cup because they want the panoramas for themselves. Venture capitalist and America's Cup Organizing Committee member Tom Perkins, who owns a 60th-floor penthouse in San Francisco, will be watching the Cup from there.



ReListo
Another view from the Schlenoffs' San Francisco home
.
"It'll be just about the best place to watch," says Mr. Perkins, 80, adding that he plans to have "lots and lots of people over." Mr. Perkins, who once owned one of the world's most expensive yachts, dubbed the Maltese Falcon, says he has several pairs of binoculars and a World War II telescope ready for the festivities.

Others are plotting a cheaper course to view the regatta. Sean Randolph, president of the Bay Area Council Economic Institute, says he plans to watch the Cup from a kayak in a buffer zone that will be created on San Francisco Bay for nonmotorized boats. While Mr. Randolph's home in Marin County, north of San Francisco, has a view of the Bay, it doesn't overlook the Cup's racecourse, and he doesn't want to shell out thousands of dollars to rent a property.

"In a kayak, you're sort of participating because you're on the water and you're a little closer" to the action than on land, he says. 

For John Kostecki, a sailor on the Oracle sailing team, the best views of the race are free. In particular, he recommends a stretch of waterfront near the Marina Green, where spectators can get close enough to hear sailors' conversations. "It's quite deep and the boats can come quite close," he says.


----------



## LynnW (Apr 25, 2012)

I know some people who rent their house for a month every year for The Spruce Meadows Nationals Show Jumping Championships. All their family live in Nova Scotia so they go for a month and the rent covers the cost of their trip.

Lynn


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 3, 2012)

I you do not have a Villa on Augusta golf course, give this  a try! 


Fresh Crop of Start-Ups Helps City Dwellers Make Extra Money by Renting Out Their Garages and Other Parking Spots .


While some high-tech companies got their start in garages, a new crop of business founders, including Nick Miller of Baltimore, is giving fresh meaning to the term "garage entrepreneur." 

Adam Zilberbaum, left, and Nick Miller, co-founders of Parking Panda, plan to expand their driveway-sharing service to other big cities soon. 
.
Mr. Miller co-founded Parking Panda Corp., a three-person company that helps city dwellers make money by renting their garage, driveway or other property to people looking for parking spots. Many people can fit another car, or even two, into their drive, he says, especially if they can tuck their own car into the garage. 

Aspiring parking landlords, typically located in neighborhoods where parking is costly or hard to find, can list their space on the company's website, along with price and availability. Then, they can use social media, such as Facebook and Twitter, to advertise their parking real estate. 

The 24-year-old Mr. Miller says his website lists 2,500 spaces available in private driveways and garages and in commercial parking facilities in Baltimore and Washington, the two cities where it currently operates. The company makes money by taking a cut of the rent. 

His and a handful of other parking start-ups are an offshoot of house-sharing services such as AirBNB, and car-sharing services like Zipcar, which claims to be the world's largest car-sharing service. 


The suit for Parking Panda's mascot sits on chairs at its headquarters. 
.
How to cash in on your parking space:

Step 1 Check what nearby garages and parking lots charge for event parking to come up with a competitive rate.

Step 2 Post your parking space or driveway online at least three weeks before any local event.

Step 3 Upload photos that show your parking space from different angles. In your description, be sure to note if it is well lit or near a public restroom.

Step 4 Use social media to put the word out.
.
Such "sharing" businesses are spreading rapidly, in part because they are so easy to replicate, and have attracted some high-profile investors, says Andrew Zacharakis, a professor of entrepreneurship at Babson College in Wellesley, Mass. Last year, Wheelz Inc., a year-old car-sharing service that operates on three California college campuses, landed an initial $2 million investment from a group of angel investors that includes several Facebook executives. It plans to expand to a fourth college campus later this week.

The new parking entrepreneurs hope to develop a niche in what the National Parking Association, a Washington-based trade group, estimates is an $18 billion-a-year U.S. parking market. Their services generally take cuts of 15% to 20% of each rental.

"It's partly a land-grab situation," says Ulrich Quay, managing director of BMW i Ventures LLC, a new venture fund from BMW AG BMW.XE +0.86% that recently invested an undisclosed amount in U.K.-based ParkatmyHouse Ltd. The six-year-old driveway-sharing service is expected to debut in the U.S. next month.

Studies show that drivers in the U.S. spend an average of eight minutes cruising for city parking, mainly so they can find a space free or at the lowest price possible within the shortest distance of their destination, according to Donald Shoup, a professor of urban planning at the University of California, Los Angeles. He estimates that hunting for parking is responsible for about 30% of traffic congestion.

Overall, there are more than 40,000 paid parking facilities in the U.S., but they aren't necessarily convenient or affordable for everyone. 

Last year, Katie Ott, tired of circling the blocks around Chicago's Wrigley Field in search of parking for Chicago Cubs games, decided to search ParkWhiz.com. She found one private driveway space open for as long as nine hours at a price of $35. 

Ms. Ott, an enrollment-benefits manager for an insurance company, entered her credit-card number online, and was charged the fee upfront. 

On game day, she says, she simply left her silver Toyota Camry hybrid at the designated address, before joining friends at a restaurant.

As more players enter the field, however, competition may make it harder for the new parking services to succeed. "You have to do millions of these transactions to make it worth your while," says Prof. Zacharakis, adding that it would be difficult to discourage consumers from listing their parking spaces on multiple services. 

Jeremy Smith, co-founder of SpotHero Inc., says driveway owners sometimes forget they have rented out their spaces, leaving renters without room to park, while others overestimate just how many vehicles they can accommodate. The company provides a phone number renters can call in such cases to find a last-minute alternative, or arrange for a refund. 

Because the new operations are based on a "peer to peer" business model, "issues can arise that are out of your control," says the 25-year-old Mr. Smith, who launched SpotHero in July 2011 as a driveway-sharing service for the Chicago market, but has since shifted its focus. It now lists mostly commercial parking spaces.

Since the Web-based businesses essentially manage the rental of driveways and other private parking spots, the owners don't have to wait around at home for renters to arrive. Payments are automatically deposited into their bank accounts.

Homeowners could face liability if for example, a driver's car is stolen while parked on their driveway, or if a driver hits a pedestrian while entering or exiting the rental space. Homeowners insurance policies generally "don't cover business dealings," says Rebecca Ross, a partner at Troutman Sanders LLP. 

Mr. Miller, along with co-founder Adam Zilberbaum, launched Parking Panda from a start-up incubator that provided $25,000 in seed money. He says the company recently raised $250,000 from a group of angel investors and it expects to close soon on another $250,000 round of angel funding. He says the business plans to expand to Philadelphia, Boston, Chicago and San Francisco.

"We don't use our driveway very much. We might as well make a couple of bucks," says Mondiu Ladejobi, a 35-year-old information-technology professional in Baltimore, who recently started to rent out half of his driveway for about $8 to Ravens and Orioles fans seeking parking for games at nearby stadiums. He and his wife, he says, normally keep their cars in their garage.


----------



## bettyjmaar (Aug 3, 2012)

I think the rental party takes the 10% of the total cost incurred in the deal. There are many rental options available out there which can be chosen according to your needs and specifications. The house deals are great at the start of Summer season as there are many tourists.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
_rental houses Washington DC_


----------



## flexible (Aug 3, 2012)

glenmore said:


> I am talking about my home in 2014 for the US Open in 2014. We live in a gated golf community and our home is on the golf course ( not the one the US Open is on). We are new to the area but I have head a lot of homes in this community were rented for the 2005 Open. We are going to a rental seminar (held by a local realtor) in  May as the March and April seminars were already booked. Was wondering if others who had rented their homes during a major golf tournament would comment on my questions and their experiences



A close friend of mine had owns an fantastic condo on one of the top floors overlooking Salt Lake City. She was contacted prior to the 2002 Salt Lake City Winter Olympics. She told me the broker she worked with rented her condo to the FBI since they needed additional living quarters while providing security during the games. I have no idea if the broker told her the truth or if she received proof of who would be using their home while she stayed in her Park City ski condo. I seem to remember the income for the relatively brief period of time was enough to cove 3 or 4 months of mortgage payments.

There were no problems whatsoever.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> "We don't use our driveway very much. We might as well make a couple of bucks," says Mondiu Ladejobi, a 35-year-old information-technology professional in Baltimore, who recently started to rent out half of his driveway for about $8 to Ravens and Orioles fans seeking parking for games at nearby stadiums. He and his wife, he says, normally keep their cars in their garage.



Thats something of a tradition in Baltimore. The old Memorial Stadium was located right in the middle of a residential (row house) neighborhood. You could get maybe 4 cars parked in your front yard...for a fee.


----------



## jaybob007 (Feb 16, 2013)

We have rented our home thru VRBO and had good results. They even have insurance you can purchase that applies to your renter exclusively.
We only rent for Air Force Academy events, so the clientele is fairly responsible.


----------



## KauaiMark (Feb 16, 2013)

*Airbnb...*



glenmore said:


> If so, what are the pros and cons. How much of a percentage did the rental agency take? Do you need special insurance coverage? And....would you do it again?  Thanks for any help you can give



You can rent bedrooms in your house on AirBnB.com  for occasional "guests"

We rented a sofabed from a very nice lady for a few days in Chicago last summer. Worked out great for us. 

Some of our downtown views -> Marina Towers, Chicago


----------

